# Looking for the Best speedcube available



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello all. I have been cubing for a few weeks now (probably more than that, but the days go by so quickly anymore) and have been using a Rubik's 3x3 I bought at walmart. (also have a set of Eastsheen 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5). Now, I am going to keep my cube I have now as a "junk cube" although it works great. I was about to by new cubesmith tiles for it, and realizing I was about to spend $36 dollars, I figured hey, if I'm going to spend that much for tiles, I might as well have a good cube to use them on! So, my question is, what do you recommend for speedcubing, and where can I get it?


----------



## TheBB (Dec 1, 2007)

I use a Rubik's DIY. It works great. Some people like them chinese DIYs you get from cube4you, but I have mixed experiences... at least with the "newest of the new" type.

Basically it's a try-and-fail process. Sooner or later you'll run into a good cube, but it's kinda individual, and also a matter of luck.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 1, 2007)

Where did you get your DIY?


----------



## rawr (Dec 1, 2007)

He's talking about the one from the Rubiks.com store. I heard they were good. I only have the cube4you ones...

Why were you spending $36 on tiles? Were you buying a set for each of your cubes or something?


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 1, 2007)

Nope, set for 1 cube, its 4.50 per color, so 6 sides=36 no?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 1, 2007)

it's 4.50 per set... Just like it's 1.25 for a set of regular stickers.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 2, 2007)

"Each set includes enough tiles for one complete side of a cube in each of the
six standard colors, plus a 'Cubesmith' logo tile printed on white."

So that doesn't meant i have to buy one for each side? if not I will seriously be extremely happy.


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah thats right 4.50 gets you all the colors and logo. And I must say the tiles are very nice. They give a whole new feel to the cube.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 2, 2007)

Well jeez, that makes me feel better haha, I might actually buy 3 sets now so I don't have to pay the extra shipping, but which kind do you use jeff? Textured or smooth?


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 2, 2007)

Also, are the ones on rubiks.com the best DIY Cubes or are the cube4you better?


----------



## skinnyandweak (Dec 2, 2007)

go for the cube4you DIY. the rubik's DIY center caps fall out easily, and it's more expensive. i have a white DIY from cube4you, and it's excellent.


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 2, 2007)

I use textured tiles and it feels like when you a grip for a pen or controller. I hope cube4you has better DIY because thats what im waiting for in the mail lol.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 2, 2007)

Crap, I hate hitting the back button. anyway Could someone toss me a link to the one I should get from cube4you, I get so lost on that site, its pathetic haha. Also, I've taken a look on ebay at Puzzleproz, anyone think that is better than cube4you?


As for the tiles, do the textured tiles hurt your knuckles during finger tricks? I know my worn out sticks really cut up the area between my nail and knuckle. I am planning on ordering a couple, but if they aren't great for speed cubing then I'll order some of both styles.


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 2, 2007)

Kemp_Drumsalot said:


> As for the tiles, do the textured tiles hurt your knuckles during finger tricks?



Maybe on a bad cube but if your cube is somewhat loose it shouldn't be a problem if it dosen't hurt with stickers.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 2, 2007)

It didn't hurt before the stickers became worn. I'll probably order the textured anyway.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok so there is 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-3x3-DIY-Col...ryZ19187QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or the ones from cube5you

http://cube4you.com/247_New-type-White-DIYKit-3x3x3-(a).html

http://cube4you.com/27_White-DIYKit-3x3x3-(a).html

http://cube4you.com/198_DIYKit-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-(a).html


---What is the difference between those/Which is best?


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1665
This should answer most of those


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 2, 2007)

Bah, I got done talking to the guy who runs puzzleproz, I was hoping I could have him assemble it before he sent it, but it cost an extra 25 dollars, so I guess I'll have to spend the time to build it myself. Once I figure out which one I'm going to get haha.


----------



## dRaGoN (Dec 2, 2007)

I have both the textured and smooth tiles and I have to say, that I pretty much hate the textured ones and love the smooth ones because the textured ones always feel very slippery, but the smooth ones actually feel very nice and give you more grip, despite the name. It's all personal preference though. Since you're ordering 3, you might as well get atleast 1 of each type.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, I'll probley get 2 textured 1 smooth + 2 scrapeblades so I don't have to pay for shipping.

I'm also going to buy the white diy kit with yellow core from cube4you.


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 3, 2007)

Just put in my order, should come pretty soon hopefully. 

Next purchase: Hopefully a Stackmat+timer set. I think it would be useful.


----------

